# Previously Unheard! Rendition of In the Hall of the Mountain King



## BritishOrchestralRP (Aug 6, 2014)

I came across this beautiful rendition of Grieg's masterpiece on a 78rpm vinyl record from a car borp sale. It seems to have been recorded in the early 20th century by an English orchestra known as British Orchestral Rendition Pride. Never in my life have I heard such a talented ensemble, this is my definitive version of the piece! I've put together a video of the orchestra's players along to the music, this is old stuff.:tiphat:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

This video by the great musicologist Edarem is even better!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Am I going to die in seven days after watching that?!


----------

